# Laddervator - Ladder lift



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

Do any of you guys use a power ladder lift on some jobs. If so can you set it to lift a tub of mortar and a few stacks of brick etc. As you guys know on most rebuild job, you can't get a type of equipment in there. Without tearing up the homeowner property. Thanks for you help


----------



## 4th generation (Mar 28, 2008)

We rented a roofers ladder hoist once when I couldnt get the forklift in to the site, the first one I rented was fast but couldn't lift any more than a doz bricks and a pail of mortar I took it back and got the larger one, it was slower but could lift twice as many bricks and a pail. It was a painfully slow process but it got the job done eventually.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Isnt that what laborers are for? lol

When I first started tending I had to load brick by hand on the gable ends of apts 5 rings high. Leap frogged em all the way up plus mud for the masons.

You tell someone to do that now and they look at you like you've lost your marbles.

And no, Ive never used one.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

6stringmason said:


> Isnt that what laborers are for? lol
> 
> When I first started tending I had to load brick by hand on the gable ends of apts 5 rings high. Leap frogged em all the way up plus mud for the masons.
> 
> ...


I think the same. You can get 12 bricks in the hod and enough mud in it for 24 bricks. 







I did have a hod carrier years ago that could carry 50 commons up the ladder when stacked like this.







I don't see too many now that can even carry 12 up the ladder.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a RGC's ladder hoist, 400...and you are not going to get to lift anymore then 400 pounds...:sad:


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-iP1jSMlI&feature=fvw

Nothing to do with the original question, but....


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm just looking to save time when tearing down chimneys. Instead of a buckets and a pully system. I was thinking of attaching some sort of hopper to it, to bring materials up and down. Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.safetyhoistcompany.com/hd-400.php

with the gravel hopper or a custom shelf you could


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

I used one on a job in the early 80's. We were working on a large church and used it to supply material to finish the base for the steeple. Our Skytrak only reached 30 ft. We set the ladder-vator up on the roof and supplied it with our Skytrak. I wouldn't want to do every job with one, but it served the purpose that time.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

bytor said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV-iP1jSMlI&feature=fvw
> 
> Nothing to do with the original question, but....


classic


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

its kinda embarrassing walking up and down a ladder with a hod on:blink:

when i was young,my dad built a lift system.it lifted to 20 feet with the extension,and used a electric drill to run a model t transmission.it would lift 50 brick or so at a time.the platform wasnt big.it would hold two five gallon buckets of mud.it was a neat little thing ans saved alot of rope and pulley work.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

stacker said:


> its kinda embarrassing walking up and down a ladder with a hod on:blink:.quote]
> I agree with that. Much better if they run.:laughing:
> Years ago a hoddie going up the ladder with one hand on the hod would have been seen as a beginner. A good one could balance the hod on his shoulder and use both hands on the ladder to go up 2 rungs at a time, and then slide back down.
> Health and Safety regs have stopped the ladder work on big sites with the hod now, so the modern hoddies aint used to it.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Aframe said:


> http://www.safetyhoistcompany.com/hd-400.php
> 
> with the gravel hopper or a custom shelf you could


 
A good friend of mine has a unit silmilar to this one, but it's only the 200# hoist apparently. We've used it few times, and it worked well enough that I tried buying from him. It certainly beats a well wheel for the materials. We had no problem running up 4 -8" regs, or 2 full buckets of mud or grout. I'm not saying it replaces a forklift by any means, but for smaller jobs where access is limited, it works out great.


----------



## INTRA (Nov 27, 2008)

jomama said:


> A good friend of mine has a unit silmilar to this one, but it's only the 200# hoist apparently. We've used it few times, and it worked well enough that I tried buying from him. It certainly beats a well wheel for the materials. We had no problem running up 4 -8" regs, or 2 full buckets of mud or grout. I'm not saying it replaces a forklift by any means, but for smaller jobs where access is limited, it works out great.[/quot
> 
> How was the speed when lifting. Also was it easy to set up and move around.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

INTRA;1029502
How was the speed when lifting. Also was it easy to set up and move around.[/quote said:


> I don't think we ever had every section together, so we've only had it at about 21' tall I'd guess, but it operates far faster than you would expect. It probably raises in a few seconds, 5 max., and lowers by gravity, which is even faster. It's a very simple system, and it would probably only take a decent laborer a few cycles to have it down pat.
> 
> As for dis/assembly, it doesn't go quite as fast, maybe 15-20 minutes or so for the 21 feet. There's a few little things to do with the belt and cable, but most of the time is spent taking out 4 - 3/8" bolts with nylok nuts.
> 
> As for moving around, it's really no different than an aluminum ext. ladder. You just hang the engine once you have it in place.


----------



## Aframe (Mar 24, 2008)

The unit I have is rated 200/400 pounds, depending on how you run the cable.
With a cable run to top of hoist and down to platform is 200. If you then run it back to top you get a 400# rating.
With the 400# set up it takes a bit longer to travel. You would have to see what worked best for you.

I second the simple set up procedures. When you get above a certain height you will want to use a stabilizer


----------

